# Looking for article/picture on homeowner falling off ladder



## Nickrosis (Mar 30, 2005)

With a chainsaw in hand. He was in the Milwaukee area, but the newspaper has cleansed it's online archive. Any leads?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 30, 2005)

I think it was up in 'port when they had that big storm 5-6 years ago (Dave Nichols and I were just talking about that...)

I'm sure it's in the JS archives, they published it first.


----------



## Redbull (Mar 30, 2005)

Are you talking about the same pic that was in the Sherrill catalog a while back?


----------



## Manco (Mar 31, 2005)

Redbull said:


> Are you talking about the same pic that was in the Sherrill catalog a while back?




I remember seeing that picture.The guy in the picture and the person taking the picture and even the person that developed the picture probably had a good laugh.(Assuming the he wasn't hurt)


----------



## 046 (Apr 3, 2005)

here's a pic of someone, up a ladder with no protection.


----------



## clearance (Apr 3, 2005)

046- nice picture-I know that freeclimbing with spurs, one handing a saw is bad but this guy takes the cake.


----------



## Trignog (Apr 3, 2005)

Darn, looks like a nice oak tree, to bad it has that guy in it about to drop a limb on that ornamental(dogwood maybe?).


----------



## seanlarkin (Apr 6, 2005)

I have it Nick. Email me.


----------



## tinman44 (Apr 6, 2005)

aww come on sean post it


----------



## CJ-7 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am thinking of that very clear pic with the homeowner in shorts falling off the ladder that had a lot of discussion as to whether it was staged or maybe a computer altered pic. No I don't have it. Sorry. But it was a hoot.


----------



## seanlarkin (Apr 7, 2005)

here


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 7, 2005)

So is that for real, whore whut?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 7, 2005)

True...not staged...and the ladder-guy didn't get hurt...don't know if the saw landed safely


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Great shot, then!


----------



## ozy365 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ummm...How high up was that dude? For real no injury? Did his home owners deductible double?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 7, 2005)

The photographer had a motor drive so there is a series of at least four pictures that show the whole operation. If I remember right the photographer got a publishing award.


----------



## Blowdown1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Can anyone ID the saw?


----------



## rivahrat (Apr 8, 2005)

*saw*

looks to be a homie to me. had one that looked like that. the first and only time i ever took one to the shop. when i got it back the guy left a screw in the crank. saw didn't live much longer :blob5:


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 23, 2005)

I really should keep up with my own threads....thanks, Sean!


----------



## gumneck (Apr 23, 2005)

*Boots!*

At least he had his safety boots on!!


----------



## huskycandoit (Apr 23, 2005)

The saw look like a Jonsered 490 or around that area. Or Homie 290-300 maybe just guessing. Hope it helps!!!


----------



## jason j ladue (Apr 24, 2005)

wow! that is, hands-down, the best  picture of tree work i have ever seen. are we sure that is authentic?


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 24, 2005)

Blowdown1 said:


> Can anyone ID the saw?


Looks to me like a Husky 51.


----------



## rivahrat (Apr 24, 2005)

looked closer. its a homelite. and it also has no chain brake on it. saw looks exactly like the homey i have. ill pose a pic tomorrow so we can compair.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry, but I still think its a husky.


----------



## rivahrat (Apr 25, 2005)

i spose its possible.


----------



## murphy4trees (May 4, 2005)

Tom,
I know we've had this discussion before, but what makes you say that this is true, not staged...
The pic looks bogus to me... not another strong shadow in the pic other than on the falling guy. I'd be willing tro bet $$$ that is not a true photo.


----------

